# Wireless adapter driver



## Unee0x (Feb 21, 2018)

what are the  Differences between writing a driver for an Atheros , Realtek or Broadcom wireless network adapter driver?
Would they all have the same basic functionalities?
Where can I find some solid, straight forward and step by step info on 
Writing a FreeBSD driver for a wireless  network adapter ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## sidetone (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/driverbasics.html
https://nostarch.com/bsddrivers.htm
FreeBSD already has Atheros wireless drivers, and two Broadcom drivers. I supposed you're trying to write a wireless one for Realtek?

They use wlan, and many use miibus, and other base drivers. You can see this in /usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/GENERIC.


----------

